# First Kid of the Season! And question...



## Daffodil_Dairy (Jan 27, 2015)

Well, Helene caught us by surprise today! I thought she had three more weeks. We found a baby doeling in the paddock and was afraid she was dead. She was cleaned off and dry, but thin and weak. Helene was bleating loudly and wouldn't let the baby nurse. We had to put her on the stand and hold her legs so the baby could suckle. Luckily the baby has a good nursing instinct!

The doeling will nurse when mom is restrained, but will often go back to a corner to nap. The mother is bleating constantly, and is becoming more motherly, but still won't let the little one nurse on its own. I don't know how long the kid was in the paddock before I found it. It's been about six hours since I found her.

Is it okay that the mother is still bleating as if she's still sore this long post birth? I think she has already passed the afterbirth, although I didn't see it. (She's about four, and this is her first kid.)

Also, the kid isn't very active. She's not deathly, but not jumping around. Anything I should do?

Thanks !


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

It looks like they are now locked up in stall? If so keep them in until mama lets kid nurse.
This may take a few days of you going in often, restraining doe to let kid nurse.
I just had one a few days ago. She honestly didn't know what to do (FF) it took maybe a half a dozen times holding her before she got the idea.
As for the afterbirth, sometimes they get buried or if you have LGD that took care of it.
Pretty little girl!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Not knowing how long she went with out nursing I would assume the full time before you found her...If you have not seen her poop, Give an enema...her stance looks like she is constipated..use an oil/water enema about 1/2 -1 tablespoon of oil to 1/2 cup warm water...get things moving...it can take a while so be patient..you want to see all that black poop come..

mom may just need more time to bond..keep hold her every few hours to let baby eat..


----------



## Daffodil_Dairy (Jan 27, 2015)

They're doing better today, although the kid isn't bounding around, she can manage a few hops every now and then. She mostly naps in a corner of the stall. 

I milked out Helene, and since the pressure has been released, she'll nurse her kid.

I gave the doeling some coffee and an enema and that seemed to help.

Helene is still bleating/moaning, but doesn't appear to be in any discomfort, so I'm assuming she's okay.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Some does "talk" nonstop to the kids, it can drive you crazy.
But, typical kids, they ignore the mom and she will talk louder! 

As long as the baby has a full stomach, is pooping and peeing and 
the mom isn't all congested and hard (udder), everything should be fine.


----------

